# Netflix videos will not load with Milaq's nightly CM11



## MediMicGolfer (Oct 19, 2011)

I've been playing around with the CM11 data media builds....very impressed so far so great work. I found Milaq's nightly builds the most responsive and fairly stable.

Playing around with the latest and greatest nightly build (3/10/2014), I can't get Netflix videos to load. I get a spinning wheel and a "Loading..." message.

I also tried out Invisiblek's build. In this build, the video would load and I could hear the audio but the video was scrambled and un-watchable.

I did find some post on using an older version of Netflix (2.4.1 and 2.4) however these did not work for me.

Anyone else having the same issue or have a workaround?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't do Netfilx, but since you are using Milaq's builds, why don't you ask your question in his thread. Probably get a faster response.


----------



## MediMicGolfer (Oct 19, 2011)

I was able to get Netflix 3.1 working with Milaq CM11 build

Over in the XDS Developer Forum search for "_*NetflixHackPersist.zip". *_A user by the name Liquid64 came up with the fix

I was able to apply this patch and Netflix started working.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

MediMicGolfer said:


> I was able to get Netflix 3.1 working with Milaq CM11 build
> 
> Over in the XDS Developer Forum search for "_*NetflixHackPersist.zip". *_A user by the name Liquid64 came up with the fix
> 
> I was able to apply this patch and Netflix started working.


I just tried the above zip and I am able to watch Netflix on Evervolv 4.4 Non-Data/Media, be sure to follow directions in Option #2.

Here's the link that I used:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2405995


----------



## jf1955 (Jan 22, 2012)

MediMicGolfer said:


> I was able to get Netflix 3.1 working with Milaq CM11 build
> 
> Over in the XDS Developer Forum search for "_*NetflixHackPersist.zip". *_A user by the name Liquid64 came up with the fix
> 
> I was able to apply this patch and Netflix started working.


Same here, using _NetflixHackPersist.zip per this note above, was also able to get Netflix 3.1 working with Milaq's CM11 build.._

_Thanks,_

_JFeole_


----------

